# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Anafylactische shock - Artikel

## Leontien

Een anafylactische shock is een levensbedreigende situatie door een allergische reactie in het lichaam. Het kan het gevolg zijn van een allergische reactie op bepaalde voedingsmiddelen zoals pinda of sesam, maar ook medicijnen of wespensteken kunnen een anafylactische shock veroorzaken. Als niet tijdig wordt ingegrepen kan een anafylactische shock dodelijk zijn. 

De symptomen van een anafylactische shock kunnen binnen enkele minuten ontstaan en soms uren aanhouden. Wanneer de symptomen niet adequaat worden behandeld, kan na zes tot acht uur opnieuw een shock optreden. Hoe sneller de symptomen ontstaan, des te ernstiger is meestal de reactie.

*Verschillende symptomen*
Eén van de eerste signalen van een shock is een prikkelend gevoel, jeuk of metaalachtige smaak in de mond. Dit wordt vaak gevolgd door de volgende symptomen, die ook tegelijkertijd kunnen optreden:
- urticaria (galbulten) 
- gevoel van warmte, transpireren 
- braken 
- krampen, diarree 
- zwellingen in de mond en keel 
- ademhalingsmoeilijkheden, benauwdheidsklachten

De belangrijkste stof die vrijkomt bij een allergische reactie is histamine. Deze stof zorgt ervoor dat de bloedvaten wijder worden. Bij een heftige reactie kan de bloeddruk hierdoor zo sterk dalen dat bewusteloosheid optreedt. Door reacties die vaak in de longen optreden, is gelijktijdig een astma-aanval mogelijk. Sommige artsen noemen dit type reactie een systematische reactie of allergische shock.

*Snel ingrijpen van belang* 
Gelukkig is een shock zelden fataal als tijdig wordt ingegrepen. Bij een anafylactische shock is een adrenaline-injectie nodig om de reactie te stoppen. Patiënten die vaker een shock krijgen, hebben hiervoor adrenaline bij zich. In geval van een shock moet de injectie, al dan niet door een arts of ambulancepersoneel, met spoed worden toegediend. Laat de patiënt plat op de rug liggen, met de voeten omhoog en maak knellende kleding zoals een stropdas los.

*Oorzaken van anafylactische shock* 
Een anafylactische shock treedt meestal op als gevolg van een eerder ontwikkelde allergie. Het is onwaarschijnlijk dat een voedingsmiddel dat eerst zonder problemen kan worden gegeten, plotseling een anafylactische shock veroorzaakt. Meestal zijn eerdere allergische signalen zoals jeuk in de mond of huidklachten in dat geval niet opgevallen. Het is ook mogelijk dat een shock optreedt na gebruik van producten die weinig worden gegeten of gebruikt, zoals de specerij koriander. 

*Onvoorspelbaar* 
In theorie kan ieder voedingsmiddel een shock veroorzaken. Pindas, noten, schaal- en schelpdieren, vis, koriander, knolselderij, sesam, boekweit, melk en eieren worden het meest genoemd als oorzaak. Van deze voedingsmiddelen is slechts een minieme hoeveelheid nodig om een reactie te geven. Van enkele voedingsmiddelen, zoals vis en pinda, is soms het inademen van de geur al voldoende om een reactie uit te lokken. Naast voedingsmiddelen kunnen overigens ook insectensteken zoals wespen- en bijensteken, geneesmiddelen (met name antibiotica), en röntgencontrastmiddelen een anafylactische shock veroorzaken.

*Soms inspanningsafhankelijk*
In sommige gevallen ontstaat een anafylactische reactie op een voedingsmiddel alleen in combinatie met lichamelijke inspanning zoals sporten. Onder normale omstandigheden geeft het betreffende voedingsmiddel dan geen reactie. Dit verschijnsel wordt een inspanningsafhankelijke anafylactische reactie genoemd. Hierbij zijn soms ook de weersomstandigheden (warm of vochtig weer) en het gebruik van een pijnstiller van invloed.

*Voorzorgsmaatregelen*
Om anafylactische shock te voorkomen is het belangrijk de voedingsmiddelen of stoffen te vermijden waarvoor men allergisch is. Dit geldt zeker voor mensen bij wie de allergie zich uit door uitgebreide vochtophopingen in de huid (angio-oedeem), keel (glottis-oedeem) of door astmatische klachten. Ook bij een inspanningsafhankelijke anafylactische reactie luidt het advies om het voedingsmiddel dat reactie geeft geheel te vermijden.

*Tips*
- Het griepvaccin is gemaakt van kippenei en kan een reactie geven bij mensen die daarvoor allergisch zijn. 
- Een reactie kan optreden na het eten van een voedingsmiddelen, maar kan ook ontstaan door het aanraken of inademen. 
- Ook het zoenen van iemand die iets heeft gegeten waarvoor men allergisch is, kan een allergische reactie veroorzaken. 
- Bij het Voedingscentrum zijn merkartikelenlijsten* verkrijgbaar met een overzicht van merkartikelen die een bepaalde stof, bijvoorbeeld pinda, niet of juist wel bevatten. Deze lijsten zijn een handig hulpmiddel bij de dagelijkse boodschappen. 
- Fastfood restaurants van een keten hebben vaak een striktere kwaliteitscontrole dan de snackbar op de hoek, waardoor de samenstelling van gerechten minder snel verandert. 
- Als kinderen zelf nog niet kunnen aangeven dat zij een dieet moeten volgen, zijn buttons met daarop de teksten ík ben allergisch geef mij niets of dieet erg handig. Deze buttons zijn verkrijgbaar bij de patiëntenorganisatie Stichting VoedselAllergie. 
- Het onafhankelijke Nederlandse Anafylaxis Netwerk is er voor iedereen die te maken heeft met de gevolgen van een ernstige reactie op voedsel. 
- Voor op reis of vakantie naar het buitenland kan het Europees Medisch Paspoort handig zijn, waarin allerlei persoonlijke en medische gegevens (inclusief medicatie) opgenomen kan worden.


Bron: voedingscentrum.nl

----------


## Constance

ik heb een analfylactische shoch gehad door toediening van een medicijn voor een operatie en dit was bijna mijn dood. Nu wil ik stoppen met roken en heb nicotinelltabletten en kauwgom gekocht en daarvan krijg ik ook een analfylactische reactie. De dokter zegt dat hij niet begrijpt hoe dit jkan, want het bevat alleen maar nicotine, maar mijn keel gaat dicht en ik krijg het benauwd. Weet jij hoe diet kan? 
vriendelijke groet Constance

----------

